# '87 Ritchey Super Comp, S/N 9C94



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm usually a fan of leaving my old bikes original, but this one was in need of a little TLC. It had no dents or damage so it was a good candidate for a repaint. The first pic shows the condition it was in when it arrived, followed by the finished product. One project down, 4 or 5 to go.  Some trail pics to come later.

Frame: 19" '87 Ritchey Super Comp 
Fork: Ritchey fillet-brazed 4130 w/roller cam bosses
Headset: Dura Ace 7400
Bars: Ritchey Twin Strut fillet-brazed
Stem: same as above
Grips: Tomaselli
Shifters: Shimano XT M730
Brake Levers: Magura
Brakes: WTB roller cams
Front Derailleur: Shimano XT M730
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT M730
Crankset: Shimano XT M730
BB: Shimano XT M730
Hubset: Shimano XTR M730
Rims: Araya RM-20
Tires: Ritchey Force Racing K
Pedals: Suntour XC Compe w/ WTB Trail Flips, Christophe clips
Seatpost: Suntour XC 
Saddle: Avocet Racing II


----------



## felixdelrio (May 27, 2006)

Looks ace! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Everyone please take note on how to properly restore and build a vintage MTB.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, wow, wow. Absolutly beautiful. I have an 84 Timber Wolf that I was debating whether or not to repaint. This just pushed me big time in the repaint direction. Who did the paint and where did you come up with the decals?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Everyone please take note on how to properly restore and build a vintage MTB.




heehee. Awesome job, FB! I especially like your brakes and brake levers. (AND CABLES, HOUSING AND FERRULES!) I'm eager to hear how this compares to your Bridgestone.

Who did your repaint, if you don't mind me asking? It looks fantastic.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Super nice! Relocated brake bosses on the fork or another fork?

Would an '87 have had WCS labeled tires, though?


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

wow [typing w/one hand feeding my daughter], I want it. really.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ssmike said:


> Super nice! Relocated brake bosses on the fork or another fork?
> 
> Would an '87 have had WCS labeled tires, though?


Didn't have to relocate the bosses as I had this Ritchey fork in inventory that I had picked up a while back. Good eye on the tire. The rear must have been made after 91 or so with that label. The front is an older one. There are a couple flaws in the build - you got one. Oh, and I forgot to say thanks to 57-180 for the tires!

sfgirl, thanks, it's a bit different than the Bridgestone. This one is still carrying a bit of the early geometry. Slacker head tube for one and a bit longer.

D&D did the paint. He did them back in the day for Ritchey as well. Decals are a mixture of original I sourced and some I had redone in SoCal.

Thanks for the comments guys. Was hoping to get out and ride it today, but didnt make it.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

stunning. when did bullmose bars go out of favour and why? it looks so good w/ out the dozens of bolts stems come now. not to mention bar angle is set and you live w/ it.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Nice job FB :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Right down to the tire nubs :yesnod: I like your color choise


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

I love that paint job. very cool looking 


rim labels and?


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Frame: 19" '87 Ritchey Super Comp
> Fork: Ritchey fillet-brazed 4130 w/roller cam bosses


That came out real nice :thumbsup:

The durace headset is how those bikes were spec'd too.

Take care of those tires  they should be pretty hard to find these days eh.
I'm surprised you didn't have the pump done too.....

Interesting side note, mines #87 and it was done with Tange Prestige also came with the Prestige sticker instead of the red 4130 sticker


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

crconsulting said:


> Interesting note, mines #87 and it was done with Tange Prestige.


This is a highly rare Timber Super Comp 

REally really awesome work.


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

*Very *well done. I love the white & yellow combo. :thumbsup:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Was there a reason for spec'ing the bike with a Dura Ace headset? Seems like a Ritchey bike would use a Ritchey headset.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Was there a reason for spec'ing the bike with a Dura Ace headset? Seems like a Ritchey bike would use a Ritchey headset.


This is all pre ritchey components....

In fact the Shimano XT gruppo didn't have a head set either at the time


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

duh.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

what's the deal w/ that tubeset? double butted? 
what's the weight of the bike? i guess it's a 20in


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

bushpig said:


> This is a highly rare Timber Super Comp
> 
> REally really awesome work.


mines a "C" series also....

maybe it stood for cannabis :skep:


----------



## nipsey (Apr 17, 2008)

crconsulting said:


> In fact the Shimano XT gruppo didn't have a head set either at the time


Yes it did. M730 headset had rubber cover on upper race.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> mines a "C" series also....
> 
> maybe it stood for cannabis :skep:


TR, a pothead?


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

colker1 said:


> what's the deal w/ that tubeset? double butted?
> what's the weight of the bike? i guess it's a 20in


Its an 19,
I believe the 4130 was straight gauge the Tange prestige was either double or triple butted.

the Prestige tubeset was lighter and arguably stronger. Laffaux is the resident expert in these things though, The bikes were sub 25 lbs which was a big deal back then....


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i thought Ritcheys always had duraace/ultegra front hubs.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

colker1 said:


> i thought Ritcheys always had duraace/ultegra front hubs.


Late 86-87 were spec'd with the "new" indexed Shimano XT shifter gruppo. I almost cried (from joy) first time I tried them.....


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> Its an 19,
> I believe the 4130 was straight gauge the Tange prestige was either double or triple butted.
> 
> the Prestige tubeset was lighter and arguably stronger. Laffaux is the resident expert in these things though, The bikes were sub 25 lbs which was a big deal back then....


Prestige..hmmm. toptube looks long. ritcheys are so well laid out.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

nipsey said:


> Yes it did. M730 headset had rubber cover on upper race.


no, those came out a little later...... 
about '88

Early XT Gruppo didn't have a head set.


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

Utterly, no wait.. incredibly, no that's not it either. Fantas......... I think I'm speechless.

Will you be riding this one?


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

colker1 said:


> TR, a pothead?


maybe the guy stamping the frames though


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Incredible. I saw the frame post-paint / pre-build. I can imagine that the completed build probably looks even better in person.

Nice work FB. Thanks for the great pics.


----------



## 57-180 (Jan 22, 2006)

1 Flaw to be fixed by the end of the week :thumbsup: Just check my stash, looks like one with the wcs logo and 1 without. Should make everyone a bit happier eh?


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Was there a reason for spec'ing the bike with a Dura Ace headset? Seems like a Ritchey bike would use a Ritchey headset.


Ahhhhh, to be young again.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

YETIFIED said:


> Ahhhhh, to be young again.


:ciappa:

Gimme a break. I'm not good with numbers (dates included).


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Fillet-brazed, it's great to see some nice bikes being posted again. The best touch is the strapped tube under the seat, yeah! Let's ride.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

sfgirlonbike said:


> :ciappa:
> 
> Gimme a break. I'm not good with numbers (dates included).


I've got a number and a letter for YOU, P10!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> Its an 19,
> I believe the 4130 was straight gauge the Tange prestige was either double or triple butted.
> 
> the Prestige tubeset was lighter and arguably stronger. Laffaux is the resident expert in these things though, The bikes were sub 25 lbs which was a big deal back then....


actually, I think I mistakenly put that 4130 decal on the frame. The fork decal is correct, though (you can see it on the before pic). I assumed since the fork had that decal the frame should too, but after looking at the catalogs it should be Prestige used on the frame. Looks like some forks were Prestige and some were the 4130 Ritchey tubing at that time. Maybe it was an option with one being more sturdy and one being lighter.

oh, and the 4130 decal says that the tubes and stays are butted.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

top_ring said:


> Utterly, no wait.. incredibly, no that's not it either. Fantas......... I think I'm speechless.
> 
> Will you be riding this one?


 Thanks. I was a little worried about how it turned out, but once I started building it up it looked better.

I am gonna ride this one. I'll use a different set of wheels, though. None of the parts are NOS except for the seatpost, saddle, tires, and the wheels.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

57-180 said:


> 1 Flaw to be fixed by the end of the week :thumbsup: Just check my stash, looks like one with the wcs logo and 1 without. Should make everyone a bit happier eh?


Cool. Got your email. Looks like the two pairs got split up. I love these tires. I liked them as a rear tire back in the day.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> That came out real nice :thumbsup:
> 
> The durace headset is how those bikes were spec'd too.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone for all the kind words. Re: the serial number, we've got a pretty tight grouping of serial numbers between a few of us. I think BP has a 86 or 88, EL has 88 maybe and Double Century's, is one number before mine. These were the first of the Super Comps. The last Team Comp I think was number 85 if I recall. At least that's what we thought we figured out a while back. Could be wrong.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Thanks everyone for all the kind words. Re: the serial number, we've got a pretty tight grouping of serial numbers between a few of us. I think BP has a 86 or 88, EL has 88 maybe and Double Century's, is one number before mine. These were the first of the Super Comps. The last Team Comp I think was number 85 if I recall. At least that's what we thought we figured out a while back. Could be wrong.


I have Team Comp 9C86 and it is Columbus SP. I also have SuperComp 7C6 which is from 1988 and is made from Presige.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

bushpig said:


> I have Team Comp 9C86 and it is Columbus SP. I also have SuperComp 7C6 which is from 1988 and is made from Presige.


Yeah, that 17 incher you have must have been a custom request, hence that odd serial number. I don't think the catalogs listed a 17 then. Or did they?

So, that makes sense, your Team Comp (which I passed on for you ) is the very last of the breed and CRC's is the first Super Comp. At least going by serial numbers. Some custom stuff might have come at other times.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Thanks everyone for all the kind words. Re: the serial number, we've got a pretty tight grouping of serial numbers between a few of us. I think BP has a 86 or 88, EL has 88 maybe and Double Century's, is one number before mine. These were the first of the Super Comps. The last Team Comp I think was number 85 if I recall. At least that's what we thought we figured out a while back. Could be wrong.


That's pretty cool. :thumbsup:

Just goes to show what efficient foragers we are


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Yeah, that 17 incher you have must have been a custom request, hence that odd serial number. I don't think the catalogs listed a 17 then. Or did they?
> 
> So, that makes sense, your Team Comp (which I passed on for you ) is the very last of the breed and CRC's is the first Super Comp. At least going by serial numbers. Some custom stuff might have come at other times.


Yea, that makes sense. I had ordered mine when they were transitioning from Team Comps and it took quite a while to get so I ended up with a Super Comp. I remember taking the new XT stuff out for a spin and thinking, oh man, I definitely want this! Also the head angle on my Super Comp was 69 degrees (special order). I know the Super Comps went to 70. It may be the only one with the old geometry of 69 head -74 seat angles


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> Yea, that makes sense. I had ordered mine when they were transitioning from Team Comps and it took quite a while to get so I ended up with a Super Comp. I remember taking the new XT stuff out for a spin and thinking, oh man, I definitely want this! Also the head angle on my Super Comp was 69 degrees (special order). I know the Super Comps went to 70. It may be the only one with the old geometry of 69 head -74 seat angles


haha. I remeber how cool that was too. The index shifting was such a big deal and all the parts looked so cool compared to the Deerhead stuff. Exciting days in the mtb world back then. 

I think with the first super comps you had the option of 69 or 70 head angle. Pretty sure this one's 69, but I havent measured it. Feels slack riding it. Comfy ride and fit though.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> haha. I remember how cool that was too. The index shifting was such a big deal and all the parts looked so cool compared to the Deerhead stuff.


Yea, that was something, they were really so much more refined for off road especially the rear derailleur and cogs/cassette setup. The next near religious experience for me was when I first tried the XT trigger shifters, I think I actually shed a tear 



Fillet-brazed said:


> I think with the first super comps you had the option of 69 or 70 head angle. Pretty sure this one's 69, but I havent measured it. Feels slack riding it. Comfy ride and fit though.


I think your right, I definitely remember getting the option It's not something I remember asking for specifically, it was presented to me along with bull moose rise and length and brake options. :thumbsup:


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Very nice!!!!! I really like the yellow/white paint instead of the yellow/red. Very well done.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> actually, I think I mistakenly put that 4130 decal on the frame. The fork decal is correct, though (you can see it on the before pic). I assumed since the fork had that decal the frame should too, but after looking at the catalogs it should be Prestige used on the frame. Looks like some forks were Prestige and some were the 4130 Ritchey tubing at that time. Maybe it was an option with one being more sturdy and one being lighter.
> 
> oh, and the 4130 decal says that the tubes and stays are butted.


I have a bunch of those Tange Prestige Stickers NOS. Yea my fork came with the 4130 sticker too so that adds up. I'm sure we can work something out If you want some


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

colker1 said:


> i thought Ritcheys always had duraace/ultegra front hubs.


They used Dura Ace hubs up until this year because Shimano did not yet have a freehub setup for the dirt. The Dura Ace hubs were much stronger because of this. The Ultegra was used later (1990+) as a front hub because it came in a 28 hole config. for their lightweight Wheelsmith wheelsets. And maybe to avoid that ugly Parallax stuff.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> I'm sure we can work something out If you want some


yeah, I know exactly what youre thinking too. 

I might be interested though if you have one you'd want to spare.... We still need to meet up and go karting or riding one of these days.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> actually, I think I mistakenly put that 4130 decal on the frame. The fork decal is correct, though (you can see it on the before pic). I assumed since the fork had that decal the frame should too, but after looking at the catalogs it should be Prestige used on the frame. Looks like some forks were Prestige and some were the 4130 Ritchey tubing at that time. Maybe it was an option with one being more sturdy and one being lighter.
> 
> oh, and the 4130 decal says that the tubes and stays are butted.


Was the fork original to the frame?

The frame would have originally had a "Prestige" decal on it. I thought that the 4130 decal was on older forks (mid 80's). The Super Comp forks should have been made of Prestige too, and carried that decal. That's to say that every bike was built that way, since special requests could have been made to Tom.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> Was the fork original to the frame?
> 
> The frame would have originally had a "Prestige" decal on it. I thought that the 4130 decal was on older forks (mid 80's). The Super Comp forks should have been made of Prestige too, and carried that decal. That's to say that every bike was built that way, since special requests could have been made to Tom.


Interestingly mine originally had the 4130 decal on the fork but the frame was prestige

perhaps some creative liberties taken at the painters??

hmmmmm.......


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> yeah, I know exactly what youre thinking too.
> 
> I might be interested though if you have one you'd want to spare.... We still need to meet up and go karting or riding one of these days.


LOL!!!
Don't sweat it, that's a frreebie when we hook up   
weathers good for karting these days, let me know when you get up here :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> Interestingly mine originally had the 4130 decal on the fork but the frame was prestige
> 
> perhaps some creative liberties taken at the painters??
> 
> hmmmmm.......


Hmmm.. maybe the painter didn't know which decal to use. 

The catalog that introduces the Super Comp says that the fork is 4130. Maybe that decal was used sometimes and the Prestige sometimes.
https://www.oldmountainbikes.com/catalogs/ritchey/1987/ritchey1987_insert.jpg

Most of the pics that I have seen have the "Prestige" decal though. My '85 Team Comp has the Prestige decal too, so the decals had been around for a while


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> Hmmm.. maybe the painter didn't know which decal to use.
> 
> The catalog that introduces the Super Comp says that the fork is 4130. Maybe that decal was used sometimes and the Prestige sometimes.
> https://www.oldmountainbikes.com/catalogs/ritchey/1987/ritchey1987_insert.jpg
> ...


In post #35 from earlier:

"_actually, I think I mistakenly put that 4130 decal on the frame. The fork decal is correct, though (you can see it on the before pic). I assumed since the fork had that decal the frame should too, but after looking at the catalogs it should be Prestige used on the frame. Looks like some forks were Prestige and some were the 4130 Ritchey tubing at that time. Maybe it was an option with one being more sturdy and one being lighter_."

A lot of the earlier Super Comps have the 4130 forks. Since this is a race bike, maybe they discovered that the racers wanted a stouter fork for hard riding/braking. The Prestige fork blades would have had thinner walls.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> LOL!!!
> Don't sweat it, that's a frreebie when we hook up
> weathers good for karting these days, let me know when you get up here :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


haha.  Should be up that way sometime soon.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Wow perfect tornado job on that canvas...and all the right pieces all landed in the right places too. Yes Rumpfy we are taking notice.


----------



## slowride (Jan 13, 2004)

Wow, that is nice! The shop I used to go to always had a couple of Ritcheys around, and that one looks just like the ones they had... so as far as I can tell, it's perfect! 

Seriously, nice job!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Very nice work FB, as always.

I think this color combo is a winner - nice seeing one that's not at least partially red.

Did you use a Uniglide or Hyperglide chain?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> Very nice work FB, as always.
> 
> I think this color combo is a winner - nice seeing one that's not at least partially red.
> 
> Did you use a Uniglide or Hyperglide chain?


Thanks, DC. My builds will always be second fiddle to yours. 

Not sure about the chain... It does shift well, though. Got it out on the trails today, what a treat. A little slower than what I've been riding recently in the steering dept., but totally fun. Required a bit more body english it seems in the corners and also while climbing and descending. It did everything well though. Felt a little bit cruiser-ish, but of course way lighter and much more capable everywhere. Excited to have it in the quiver as a new rider. Comfy and fun. A couple shots:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Swapped wheelset and tires right?


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Did you mod the grips yourself?


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> Did you mod the grips yourself?


I recently cut several sets of Magura's on my lathe, They actually came out really good. They are virtually indistinguishable from the original modified "WTB trail grips" that came on my Cunningham :thumbsup: Pictured below is the original and the first set I did.

Second set came out better of course as machining rubber is always "interesting"  

Moding the grips is the way to go :thumbsup:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> I recently cut several sets of Magura's on my lathe, They actually came out really good. They are virtually indistinguishable from the original modified "WTB trail grips" that came on my Cunningham :thumbsup: Pictured below is the original and the first set I did.
> 
> Second set came out better of course as machining rubber is always "interesting"
> 
> Moding the grips is the way to go :thumbsup:


Since I don't have a lathe yet, I just cut mine by hand. I was going to try and rig up something on the drill press, but instead just got out the utility knife. Its not perfect, but Im ok with it since theyre just grips.

Yours look good, CRC. MWR also did some of those on a lathe. Are those grips still available?

Rumpfy, yes, the wheels were changed out. No need to worry.  Incidentally, they were the exact same setup, just used.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Yours look good, CRC. MWR also did some of those on a lathe. Are those grips still available?


Apparently so, I just BIN'ed a couple sets on eBay. CRC, how much is lathe time


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Rumpfy, yes, the wheels were changed out. No need to worry.  Incidentally, they were the exact same setup, just used.


Wheelsets reproduce like rabbits on the FB ranch.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Apparently so, I just BIN'ed a couple sets on eBay. CRC, how much is lathe time


Have you got them yet? Wondering if both sides are 7/8" ID or if one side is bigger for the throttle?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Wheelsets reproduce like rabbits on the FB ranch.


I am going to have to have a local garage sale or something. Wheelsets are one of my least favorite things to ship.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I am going to have to have a local garage sale


when?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I am going to have to have a local garage sale or something. Wheelsets are one of my least favorite things to ship.


You'll have the entire VRC community at your door step. 

Wheels are a pain to ship. I've CL'ed a lot of mine to avoid it.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

i'm in. I'll even bring beer.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> You'll have the entire VRC community at your door step.
> 
> Wheels are a pain to ship. I've CL'ed a lot of mine to avoid it.


Yep!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> when?


Including some unsavory characters. Uh..but I don't mean Hollister. :|


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Have you got them yet? Wondering if both sides are 7/8" ID or if one side is bigger for the throttle?


One side is bigger.

I had to buy two sets, Cost with shipping was close to 40.00 not too bad


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Apparently so, I just BIN'ed a couple sets on eBay. CRC, how much is lathe time


Best thing I found was to put them in the freezer with my "fixture" the night before machining.

grinder may work too if you get desperate.

fyi. you will need two sets as the throttle side will be 1"



bushpig said:


> how much is lathe time


Got a spare set of Slo-Releases??


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Including some unsavory characters. Uh..but I don't mean Hollister. :|


haha. You meant yourself. 

I'll be sure to keep you guys posted of course.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Yep!


Haha, case in point.

Joe Steel too.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

> Best thing I found was to put them in the freezer with my "fixture" the night before machining.
> 
> grinder may work too if you get desperate.


Charge him attorney rates. $400 an hour plus freezer and lathe time. $650 per set of grips.



> fyi. you will need two sets as the throttle side will be 1"


I hope he bought an even number of these. 



> Got a spare set of Slo-Releases??


:lol:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> haha. You meant yourself.


I'll be Pied Piper leading the local VRC'ers to your doorstep. I can almost see the sweat running down your forehead at the thought of it now.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> I'll be Pied Piper leading the local VRC'ers to your doorstep. I can almost see the sweat running down your forehead at the thought of it now.


I have like 7 sets of wheels to sell too. FB, can I ship them to you to be included in your garage sale?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I'll be Pied Piper leading the local VRC'ers to your doorstep. I can almost see the sweat running down your forehead at the thought of it now.


Did I forget to mention that we recently relocated? 

Nah, we can have a huge vintage wheelset party!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

define "unsavory character" 

but I digress, more about this garage sale please


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> define "unsavory character"


Long hair and beard.

I'm swinging by the shop today.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Long hair and beard.
> 
> I'm swinging by the shop today.


Take some pictures of the shop but not he unsavories!


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

dave, stunning job on the Ritchey, just like all your restorations i'm super impressed, so much attention to detail, and the yellow/white paint job is rad, i like it so much better than the yellow/red. nice job man, another fine example of tom's work and your ability to assemble a awesome parts kit. 

nate


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

cursivearmy said:


> dave, stunning job on the Ritchey, just like all your restorations i'm super impressed, so much attention to detail, and the yellow/white paint job is rad, i like it so much better than the yellow/red. nice job man, another fine example of tom's work and your ability to assemble a awesome parts kit.
> 
> nate


Why thank you, Nate. Good to hear from you.

(ps years ago (mid 90s?) I saw your yellow and red one with the roller cams front and rear which I always loved and most likely, unconsciously inspired this one)


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Sorry to be johnny-come-lately, here, but Day-am! that's most excellent. Beautiful.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> Hmmm.. maybe the painter didn't know which decal to use.
> 
> The catalog that introduces the Super Comp says that the fork is 4130. Maybe that decal was used sometimes and the Prestige sometimes.
> https://www.oldmountainbikes.com/catalogs/ritchey/1987/ritchey1987_insert.jpg
> ...


My '88 Timber Comp has a yellow "Tom Ritchey 4130 Double Butted" sticker on frame and yellow "4130 TR" sticker on fork.


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*really top notch*

restoration and I gotta give ya a triple thumbs up on the color fade
the yellow to white is delovely


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

Very nice restoration of a wonderful bike.

Thanks for sharing the photos.

R


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

sq_root_of_2 said:


> Very nice restoration of a wonderful bike.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the photos.
> 
> R


Thanks everyone. I share it here where it can at least get a little appreciation. My wife and kids won't even listen to me talk about it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> My wife and kids won't even listen to me talk about it.


Thats because your voice sounds like Kermit the Frog.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Thats because your voice sounds like Kermit the Frog.


:lol: Im not sure I got that, but it still made me laugh.


----------

